# Ariens 2004 snowblower friction disc rubber worn out why?



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

I love Ariens snowblowers I use a 1964 and 1974 6 HP now with all original parts on friction disc and drive plate. My neighbors 2004 just wore the rubber off the friction disc down to metal and scored the steel drive plate with very few hours on his model 932101 8/24 snowblower. Does Ariens have a problem with bad rubber material or alinement now on the friction disc? Anyone else notice this? I will let Paul use my 1964 now.


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

I think you answered your own question. If you own a 1964 and 1974 with all original parts including the friction disc...that sounds pretty reliable. I've worked on many different machines with friction discs and they hold up well. I've never seen one worn as bad as your description, especially with such little usage. He may have a cracked component underneath that's causing the disc to become damaged. 
The disc usually develops cracks in the rubber which leads to chunks of rubber falling out. That's when the operator starts having slippage problemsetc.

Jake...


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe the problem is operator error, 

This multi-speed drive system is set up just like a Snapper rear engine rider. ALWAYS start off in 1st speed then shift into a higher speed while the unit is moving. Taking off in a higher speed and clutching while in a higher speed will cause cracks in the rubber drive disc.

Once the rubber drive disc starts cracking the metal drive disc will start pulling the rubber off in chunks.

I suggest you educate your neighbor on the proper use or you will be replacing the rubber drive disc on your 1964.

Good Luck


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*disc drive*

hey they can be adjusted and its easy save buying a new one if ya use it like it says to ,its hot rodding with it and horseing it around like a pro wrestler that does em in ,i have two ariens both identical and both run perfect drive and reverse works well and get this ORIGINAL DISC DRIVE one is 1974 and one is 1976 models love em like an old dog


----------

